# 2017 S-Works Venge Vias colors



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

These just appeared on FB...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Notice they are also disc brake


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Duke249 said:


> These just appeared on FB...


The green one looks great!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Roland44 said:


> The green one looks great!


I like the green as well, not fond of the disk brakes though.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty cool, can't wait to see the full bikes and details.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Through axles! At least on the fork, hard to see the back..


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Not bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

mike67 said:


> Through axles! At least on the fork, hard to see the back..


When have you ever seen a manufacturer put a QR on their frame/fork pictures?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Cannondale green?


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

dcorn said:


> When have you ever seen a manufacturer put a QR on their frame/fork pictures?


Well, I guess you are right.
I was just excited to see that they are finally adding through axles and thought it was worthy to mention...
I hope they do the same with the Tarmac.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Wonder if they will put out a yellow frame, or Sagan/Kittel designs after their wins.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

dcorn said:


> Wonder if they will put out a yellow frame, or Sagan/Kittel designs after their wins.


Sagan's last win was on a Tarmac. He's still not riding the Venge on anything with even a halfway serious climb apparently. They have have the brakes fixed, but not the weight problem.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

thumper8888 said:


> Sagan's last win was on a Tarmac. He's still not riding the Venge on anything with even a halfway serious climb apparently. They have have the brakes fixed, but not the weight problem.


I get your point, but the dude wins by sprinting, not outclimbing everyone (usually...). Plus the last green jersey edition bike was a Venge, this one probably would be too.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I would guess the Sagan and Kittel frames will come out. Seems like all the other rider paint schemes have been as well.

Just being the devil's advocate here, but if a company like Specialized had a bike like the Vias that was a do everything and best of all worlds bike, super light weight, aero, comfortable, then don't you think it would take away sales from their Tarmac and Roubaix? Just thinking out loud here, but maybe it's more in the marketing dept. that has to do with these things.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

The Madone is that do-everything, and I say that as a disliker of things Trek.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

dcorn said:


> I get your point, but the dude wins by sprinting, not outclimbing everyone (usually...). Plus the last green jersey edition bike was a Venge, this one probably would be too.


 The last green jersey edition was that, because the ViaS was a new bike and the marketing push was on .... but if the Tarmac would benefit more, I bet there would be a green one this year.
But you're probably right.
On the other hand, Sagan needs climbing to win. He doesn't win straight up sprints.
They keep calling him a sprinter on TV, but he's not. He's good at that, if not exceptional, but he's something else entirely different from simply a sprinter. He has his own category, with no name. Beyond category as it were.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

thumper8888 said:


> Sagan's last win was on a Tarmac. He's still not riding the Venge on anything with even a halfway serious climb apparently. They have have the brakes fixed, but not the weight problem.


I don't remember the profiles of the first two stages he won on but both were on the VIAS, this 3rd on on the Tarmac. Kittel was also on a VIAS for his, though modified with some other stem and bars. 

Tony Martin was on a VIAS for his failure to win yesterday but he was away with Alphafilipe for most of that race, which probably speaks more to Tony Martin than the VIAS but still impressive and the same race Sagan chose to go with the tarmac so probably not overly flat (only caught the end watching last night).


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, the Martin thing was super impressive and perhaps the most proper use that has been ever been made of that frame ... he was out there in the wind, at high speed, for a long, long time and there can be no doubt he was glad to have it, and that it was a significant advantage.
And everyone in the pack was cursing him for the effort when they were hoping for a semi-rest day.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

thumper8888 said:


> The last green jersey edition was that, because the ViaS was a new bike and the marketing push was on .... but if the Tarmac would benefit more, I bet there would be a green one this year.
> But you're probably right.
> On the other hand, Sagan needs climbing to win. He doesn't win straight up sprints.
> They keep calling him a sprinter on TV, but he's not. He's good at that, if not exceptional, but he's something else entirely different from simply a sprinter. He has his own category, with no name. Beyond category as it were.


Actually, there is a name for it. He's a Puncheur and there are plenty of other guys that fit into that category... VanAvermat, Gilbert, Boonen, Terpstra, Bosenhagen (sp). I'd even say that Matthews and Gerrans fit into that category as well.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

TricrossRich said:


> Actually, there is a name for it. He's a Puncheur and there are plenty of other guys that fit into that category... VanAvermat, Gilbert, Boonen, Terpstra, Bosenhagen (sp). I'd even say that Matthews and Gerrans fit into that category as well.


Puncheur is closer than sprinter. But that is what all those riders you name are, not Sagan.
Puncheurs don't win the tour of California. He's just an odd beast.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

thumper8888 said:


> Puncheur is closer than sprinter. But that is what all those riders you name are, not Sagan.
> Puncheurs don't win the tour of California. He's just an odd beast.


No... Sagan is still a Puncheur. He is the most bad-ass of the bunch, but that doesn't move him into some other, uninvented category. Let's be honest, he won TOC because of some changes that were made that year because of weather conditions... changes that made it possible for him to be competitive in some areas where he usually wouldn't be as competitive. I'm not trying to take anything away from him... he's a beast and I'm a mega fan, but if the Big Bear TT had happened as planned, I don't think Sagan would have faired as well. Because they moved the TT to a fairly flat, he was able to do very well, win it and take the yellow jersey and then, basically on pure will-power, he held on and limited his losses just enough on Mt. Baldy to stay close. He's a beast and he's able to switch in to something mental where he simply decides what he wants to do and does it, sort of like Michael Jordan or Tiger Woods in their primes.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> No... Sagan is still a Puncheur. He is the most bad-ass of the bunch, but that doesn't move him into some other, uninvented category. Let's be honest, he won TOC because of some changes that were made that year because of weather conditions... changes that made it possible for him to be competitive in some areas where he usually wouldn't be as competitive. I'm not trying to take anything away from him... he's a beast and I'm a mega fan, but if the Big Bear TT had happened as planned, I don't think Sagan would have faired as well. Because they moved the TT to a fairly flat, he was able to do very well, win it and take the yellow jersey and then, basically on pure will-power, he held on and limited his losses just enough on Mt. Baldy to stay close. He's a beast and he's able to switch in to something mental where he simply decides what he wants to do and does it, sort of like Michael Jordan or Tiger Woods in their primes.


I agree with this 100%. He's a textbook Classics style puncheur. It took him a while to start winning in the Classics, but I think he is going to be tough to beat for some time. One interesting thing about him though is that does well in bunch sprints as well. Boonen, and Cancellara also had a period where they were solid bunch sprinters. Gerrans, Matthews and Degenkolb (before his accident) are others that do multiple things well. I was kind of expecting us to enter an era where Degenkolb and Sagan would battle for Classics wins like Boonen and Cancellara, but we'll have to see how John heals up and whether he ever gets back to where he was.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

which was kind of my point. he is am extraordinary puncheur, and right now is regularly a top-5 sprinter in an era that includes perhaps the fastest sprinting ever. You can't shove him completely into either category because of his skill at the other...


----------

